# Royal Oak lump?



## smokeymose (Mar 13, 2016)

I've seen references to "RO Lump" here, which I'm assuming is Royal Oak lump. I'm just just getting started in the offset smoker and am curious. What are the advantages over briquets? Home Depot here has a lot of it for $12.95 for a 20lb bag.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Mar 13, 2016)

Hardwood lump produces far less ash than charcoal briquettes, burns hotter, and, possibly cleaner. A basket or chimney full won't last as long even with good draft control, probably due to it's lower density per volume and that it's more difficult to get a full basket/chimney with odd-sized pieces. This can be overcome by shaking the lump into the holder to settle it in tighter, if it matters that much, but you will have lots of small pieces dropping out the bottom through the grate if you shake it.

Eric


----------



## jasper7 (Mar 13, 2016)

I use lump for grillin and briquette for smokin, and I can never have too much of either on hand.  But then again Home Depots a four hour round trip, plus the ferry on and off the island. Smokem if you gotem.


----------



## joe black (Mar 13, 2016)

I use about 2/3 basket of RO lump in my offset and start it with 2/3 chimney of RO briqs.  It does burn hotter and cleaner but more important to me is a great bed of coals for a beginning.  After I have that good bed of coals, I switch over to all splits.  The briqs burn long enough to get the lump well underway.  

This method works very good for me.  I've been using it for over a year in my offset and it has given me good cooks.


----------



## b-one (Mar 13, 2016)

Also watch for sales! KBB is put on sale 2-3 times a year it will be about half the normal price. I think the dates are Memorial Day, July 4th and Labor Day IIRC.


----------



## lisa cruisngrrl (Mar 14, 2016)

With lump you only have wood. With briquettes you have a binder to keep the charcoal dust together. Someone told me that some other things like coal dust can be added, not sure that is true. When we were using our cheap tin master chef smoker it was a fight to get temps up and keep temps for a long time, briquettes were easier. Now that we have a kamado style Akorn we have to fight to keep temps down using lump. I find with the Akorn the food tastes less like charcoal and has a milder smoked flavour.


----------

